# What recording has blown you away recently?



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Note: this is different than the "what piece has blown you away recently?" thread.

I'm asking what commercially released recording has blown you away based on superior quality *music*, *performance* and *recorded sound*. So we're judging the recording as a whole here not just a single piece of music.

I'd like to exclude recordings that are compilations and boxed set's, etc.

I'll start this off with the one that's been blowing me away recently:









Amazing music. Amazing performance. Amazing sound engineering.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Beautiful music, sublime pianist, excellent recording :tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have found the Ondine label, and this Roussel album especially to be recorded with amazing warmth and clarity.










I have posted this elsewhere on these forums and only just recently noticed there is a nude of sorts on the cover. I thought it was just a bunch of leaves. I must be getting old indeed!


----------



## BourbonBlues (Mar 5, 2016)

Being new to classical, there's so much that is blowing my mind. However, I find I play this most every day for the last little while.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I posted this in the "Pieces" thread, but I guess it belongs better here:

Cyprien Katsaris playing Liszt's piano transcription of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. Holy crap, this is some vigorous playing, and drive like you've never heard even from an orchestra playing it. Just outstanding and fiery first and last movements--and with all the bravura that you expect from Liszt channeling Beethoven. I've listened to some of the other symphony transcriptions, but this recording is something special.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This one's been knocking my socks off lately:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Schnittke: Concerto for Choir / Polyansky / melodiya cd

It´s a conservative and traditionalist work, with only a few hints at modern experiments from time to time. Recommended to those who like the Rachmaninov Vespers.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Shostakovitch Symphony 4, Thomas Sanderling, You Tube.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Andolink said:


> This one's been knocking my socks off lately:
> 
> View attachment 84452


Me too. I bought the 6 CD Box because of it.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Andolink said:


> Note: this is different than the "what piece has blown you away recently?" thread.
> 
> I'm asking what commercially released recording has blown you away based on superior quality *music*, *performance* and *recorded sound*. So we're judging the recording as a whole here not just a single piece of music.
> 
> ...


Glad you started this.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

BourbonBlues said:


> Being new to classical, there's so much that is blowing my mind. However, I find I play this most every day for the last little while.
> 
> View attachment 82235


The _"playing every day for the last little while"_ never ends. And that is what is so fantastic.

The music changes, but the feelings don't!

If you ponder where else to go, or what else to buy, may I recommend *Dvorak*'s Quartet No. 14, 9, or 5 (beyond No. 12) and the Dumky Trio, if you are digging the Czech. I figure PT is a relatively easy composer to delve into -- his material is on like every other CD (and for good reason!) and you really can't go wrong with his work. Seriously, you can't find a _bad_ Tchaikovksy piece.

Wow. Wait, think about that, people! Maybe _Manfred_, maybe 1812 (but you are just tired of it; it isn't a bad piece of music, though IMO, and I know I disagree with himself), but like, what a guy. Writing out music, perfect and _ALL OF IT MAKES SENSE_.

Also, welcome, BLUES.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BourbonBlues said:


> Being new to classical, there's so much that is blowing my mind. However, I find I play this most every day for the last little while.
> 
> View attachment 82235


Can't go wrong with that one :tiphat:


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This one did today:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I've found this 4 seasons truly amazing. Pure joy and fun in the fast movements, and deeply emotional in the slow ones. (On spotify)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hilary Hahn playing the Schoenberg Violin Concerto. WOW!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Tanejew.
Wonderful music, very good recorded also.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This disc is a landmark recording of two truly great American Modernist orhcestral scores. Wuorinen, it seems to me, has taken up the position, left vacant upon the death of Elliott Carter, of greatest living American composer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Shostakovich Leningrad Symphony performed by the Chicago Symphony conducted by Leonard Bernstein.

Completely wonderful as a performance and with incredible recorded sound. The final coda is earth-shattering!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
A must have for all Bach lovers.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> ​
> A must have for all Bach lovers.


A great recording!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas for Violin as performed by Rachel Barton Pine.


----------



## cellodin (May 11, 2017)

St. Petersburg String Quartet: Dvorak's American quartet. I've always loved this piece but this recording is magnificent.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Stunning playing and very good recording, they almost surpass the famous Decca recording.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lately, it's been James Ehnes performing the Unaccompanied Bach Partitas & Sonatas.

Ehnes shows that a modern, non-HIP approach can work wonderfully in Bach, given great technique and communicative ability.


----------

